# My first contribution: Composition for Chamber Orchestra



## Jvaljean (Jan 12, 2013)

Hi everybody!

New in this forum, i was looking for a place where i can publish some extracts from my compositions, without being too intrusive.
Apparently, this place is made for that, so i am here!
I am in last year of an european High Music School, i don't follow any composition lesson, but i compose a lot on my side.

I've just posted my first video, from my bigger project, which was to compose 10 "musical pictures", in different styles, for chamber orchestra. The entire piece lasts one hour. This composition was intended to be played during a fashion show of the belgian fashion designer Bernard Depoorter.
Here is the most "sentimental" picture of the piece, which began the second act. I voluntary tried to create a melancholic atmosphere, close to film music atmosphere, which was a huge contrast with more lively pieces of the first act.

The other videos aren't posted yet, i'll try to post them little by little.
Thanks for your attention, and do not hesitate to share and comment!






Jvaljean


----------



## Jvaljean (Jan 12, 2013)

An other extract from my piece!

Looking forward to your feedbacks!


----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

@ Jvaljean, First off, welcome to the forum; I found both your works to be very evocative and exciting. Congrats on a job well done! I especially enjoyed the "Melancholy" piece. BTW, is that you conducting the orchestra?


----------



## Truckload (Feb 15, 2012)

Terrific music. You are probably lucky not to have taken composition lessons, because you have developed your own style independently. You obviously demonstrate that you are fluent in the language of music and can take your skill in any direction you now choose. Congratulations.


----------



## MrAtanasov (Jun 25, 2011)

Really well done,and having those perormed by a real orchestra,makes the sound even sweeter.Good work,enjoyed the melancholic one more.


----------

